# Snowblower/Generator combo



## cognoquest (Feb 15, 2017)

My first thread (ok second one after the introduction one). Anyone else would like if a manufacturer i.e. Honda or any one else created a Snowblower & Generator combo? My immediate thought for the generator use would be for power outages... Could the Honda Hybrid Snowblower be a step in that direction?


----------



## cohocarl (Feb 15, 2017)

cognoquest said:


> Snowblower & Generator combo?


I've wondered why there hasn't been an ATV/UTV feature of a small generator, maybe enough to power a sump pump and a few lights.... 

Weight would be a factor to consider. Maybe make the machine "modular" where you could take the snow auger off and attach the generator(?)


----------



## e.fisher26 (Nov 6, 2016)

Maybe that modular toro setup at lowes?


-efisher-


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

cognoquest said:


> My first thread (ok second one after the introduction one). Anyone else would like if a manufacturer i.e. Honda or any one else created a Snowblower & Generator combo?


First off, welcome! 

I don't see this as an idea with widespread appeal. Or at least, it's not really something I'd like a manufacturer to make. 

There are some generators that can be attached to the PTO (Power Take Off) of a garden tractor, etc. I think that's an interesting way to make use of a powerful engine that you already own, though I don't think they are common. 

The actual electrical generator half of a normal generator is quite heavy. So if it was always part of the machine, it would add a lot of weight, in addition to bulk. The generator half would also be better kept dry, which is tough on a blower. The Honda hybrid blower is extremely expensive (~$8k) already, so adding more stuff to it (for generator output) would likely make it even more of a niche product. 

As a simple example of some challenges, generators often have large fuel tanks, my 5500W is 8 gallons, I think. My blower's tank is only about 1 gallon, so I'd get much less run-time if using it as a generator. 

Now, some Ariens allow other "attachments" besides the snowblower bucket. Like a big brush, for street-sweeping. If you could remove the bucket, and attach a generator head to the same engine, that could be interesting. 

But you can get a generator for $400-500 or so, with lots of choices. If a manufacturer released a generator head, their sales volumes would probably be quite low, and it could likely only work with certain models. It seems like this would make them quite expensive.


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

How about when you take the auger off, you could put a power washer onto it ?

All of these things have low usage factors, and a big expensive powerful engine. Seems like it ought to be used for multiple functions.


----------



## RAYAR (Mar 7, 2015)

The snow blower would also have to be fitted with an air filter.


----------



## JayzAuto1 (Jul 25, 2016)

One of the first pieces of OPE i worked on as a kid, was the TROY-Bilt Horse tiller ( or something like that, It was the BIG one). It had optional attachments for it, because it was so big and heavy. A plow blade was a good seller for it. There was a generator attachment available, which I guess was NOT a big seller. And they are worth a fair bit of dough now, if you had an original, matched to the unit of tiller that was purchased at the time. That generator was only 110v, only had 2? outlets and not many amps. From what people in the know told me, it was a very expensive way to make power. As it was a very pricey option, used a lot of fuel to run it, considering it was using the 8 hp engine, and heavy. The weight combined with the amount of work to do the change over, made it cumbersome. according to sales reps of the day. So although I like the idea and the versatility of machines, it seems very cool, but not a good financial decision. But I'd buy one if the price was right, because I just picked up 2 of the old T/B Tillers.

GLuck, Jay


----------



## e.fisher26 (Nov 6, 2016)

My father had a craftsman garden tractor from the 70s had a a lot of attachments, one was a generator, one u just bolted to the front of it on a mounting plate and ran a belt from the main shaft pulley to the gene.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

e.fisher26 said:


> Maybe that modular toro setup at lowes?
> 
> 
> -efisher-


Isn't that a Troy Bilt machine? The power head and the various atachments at our local Lowes is Troy Bilt.


----------



## e.fisher26 (Nov 6, 2016)

Oh ya, only remember the color 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

I like the idea of a power source with multiple attachments. Most users won't need to use multiple pieces of equipment simultaneously. 

I have the stihl Kombi setup with 5 attachments. One powerhead.

That Troybilt flex setup looks pretty good. My only issue is that it's just to consumer, and not prosumer. Too small of an engine, too small of a cutting deck (mower), too cheap of a pressure washer(axial cam instead of triplex), and the snowblower... Zero features... Plus the turf tires are useless in snow.


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

drmerdp said:


> I like the idea of a power source with multiple attachments. Most users won't need to use multiple pieces of equipment simultaneously.
> 
> I have the stihl Kombi setup with 5 attachments. One powerhead.


I do agree with this aspect. Especially if the tools are all mounted to the ends of handheld poles anyhow, then something like the Kombi system seems to make a lot of sense. I don't need to weedwhack and street-sweep at the same time. 

These seem like the tools are often kind of "birds of a feather". Hand-held, mobile, and on sticks. Most homeowners don't need to use them all at once (not like a landscaping crew), so it's probably nice. 



> That Troybilt flex setup looks pretty good. My only issue is that it's just to consumer, and not prosumer. Too small of an engine, too small of a cutting deck (mower), too cheap of a pressure washer(axial cam instead of triplex), and the snowblower... Zero features... Plus the turf tires are useless in snow.


That is interesting, I wasn't aware of this machine. Thank you, e.fisher26, for mentioning it. For things that are all "similar", it could be useful. Though things like the tire size and tread could be an issue for use as a blower, as you said. 

These machines have different needs. A pressure washer just sits there. A mower needs to push, but not terribly hard. A blower needs to push hard with a lot of grip, including at lower speeds. The one design must accommodate all of this. 

It appears that you'd likely need to buy a few of the attachments to start saving money. It's $900 total for the 28" mower setup. That feels expensive, but it *is* a wide mower. But then you can add a blower for $400 at that point. Or $230 for a pressure washer. If they perform well, it could be appealing, if you needed those. But if one thing breaks (especially the powerhead), it starts becoming problematic.


----------



## cognoquest (Feb 15, 2017)

RedOctobyr said:


> ...
> The actual electrical generator half of a normal generator is quite heavy. So if it was always part of the machine, it would add a lot of weight, in addition to bulk. The generator half would also be better kept dry, which is tough on a blower. The Honda hybrid blower is extremely expensive (~$8k) already, so adding more stuff to it (for generator output) would likely make it even more of a niche product.
> 
> As a simple example of some challenges, generators often have large fuel tanks, my 5500W is 8 gallons, I think. My blower's tank is only about 1 gallon, so I'd get much less run-time if using it as a generator.
> ...


Thank you for the greetings. Isn't the Honda Hybrid already a 24V generator? In regards to the fuel capacity, good point... but what might be interesting is to have a propane conversion/connection.


----------



## Spectrum (Jan 6, 2013)

Modular units with multiple attachments are barely a niche (Gravelly, BCS, Ariens) and that's for attachments one would have a reasonably recurring use for. A generator that most have a very sporadic use for would never see sales volume adequate to justify it's place in the line-up.


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

cognoquest said:


> Thank you for the greetings. Isn't the Honda Hybrid already a 24V generator? In regards to the fuel capacity, good point... but what might be interesting is to have a propane conversion/connection.


I don't know the details of that blower, or what it can output. You can get DC->AC inverters that run off 24V DC. A very quick search for 3000W inverters like that seemed to show them being several hundred dollars. This assumes the blower cam give you high-current 24V without damaging itself.

Using that machine as an example, you now have an $8k blower with a few-hundred in extra, non-factory equipment (don't damage anything!!), to try and replace a separate generator that costs several hundred. 

I'm afraid I'm not seeing the practicality or benefit. But it doesn't matter whether you convince me  

There are numerous examples of "homemade" generators out there, there must be some way to use the output pulley from a blower engine to run a generator head at 3600RPM, if that's what you wanted to do. 

I myself have rigged up some used 575W AC->12VDC server power supplies to feed 24V DC to my ~1000W uninterruptible power supply. The UPS outputs nice clean sine wave power, unlike my big generator. So it allows me to use the big generator to make dirty AC, and feed it through this AC->DC->AC setup to get clean, sine wave AC power, for delicate devices. There is no big need for this, I mainly wanted to see if I could do it. The only thing I had to buy was a $20 used UPS, I had everything else.


----------



## dhazelton (Dec 8, 2014)

What was said above - Gravely did it decades ago. 

Gravely Tractors - Sales Flyer: Generator - StevenChalmers.com


----------



## cognoquest (Feb 15, 2017)

RedOctobyr said:


> ...
> 
> Using that machine as an example, you now have an $8k blower with a few-hundred in extra, non-factory equipment (don't damage anything!!), to try and replace a separate generator that costs several hundred.
> 
> ...


Agreed, I concur, I am not trying to convince anyone of anything, just asking a question. There seem to be a wealth of people with great knowledge here, such as yourself. 

We currently have an early boring spring/rain scenario in our neck of the woods. This thread is mostly a past experience and/or brain storming question that has popped up in my mind every time we get a power outage and I see my SB itching to do something(that could also apply to me). I am open to all views and perspectives, you have been very generous in this discussion and I appreciate your input.


----------



## Spectrum (Jan 6, 2013)

Before I bought my generator I did keep my eye open for a generator with a blown engine. I could hang it as an attachment on my 16 HP tractor or rig it to a spare 8 HP engine. In the end I decided to save time, trouble and just go with a new packaged unit. It's is an interesting idea.


----------



## FearlessFront (Aug 18, 2016)

RAYAR said:


> The snow blower would also have to be fitted with an air filter.


If the snowblower has a Tecumseh its set up to take an air filter. Some of the older Briggs as well, the really old Briggs all most have air filter under the snowblowers shield like the 68 Simplicity S4 Sno-Away and many of the really old, old craftsman snowblowers that had metal wheels.


----------

